# Seminar Number 4



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The stay thing makes sense - I think you mentioned on another thread (?) about him being concerned about you leaving him. And I just had a VERY HARD time imagining Flip having the same insecurities that Jacks has as much as he loves you, Jodie.  

The pivot - that's how I was taught to do them. I even go as far as making an upside down L to make those cleaner for Jacks to cue off of.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, so enlightening! I haven't trained an Open dog but my mom had one and I always wondered how hard it would be!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> The stay thing makes sense - I think you mentioned on another thread (?) about him being concerned about you leaving him. And I just had a VERY HARD time imagining Flip having the same insecurities that Jacks has as much as he loves you, Jodie.
> .


I've always thought he had a little separation anxiety. I remember as a puppy being concerned and writing my trainer about it. Linda said he has a fit not because he's insecure at being away from me but because he doesn't want to miss out on any fun!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

When you get Flip's stays figured out, can I send you Dooley? I'm going to try a show again in November and if he breaks again, I'm not sure if I'll go on with him. I mean he is going to be 6 next month and if he hasn't gotten it by now, I'm wondering if he ever will. The good thing is that if he can get the stays figured out he is 80% ready for Utility!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Now that you have a different explanation for the stay problem, did Linda Koutsky suggest specific changes in training?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't let him get away with any movement at all. Have to stay consistent and firm. The more I corrected him the worse he was getting, so thinking this was all anxiety related I backed off some and let him get away with small foot movements and such because I thought he was just getting more and more anxious with the corrections. But Linda thinks he's just doing like he does for everything else he does, if he doesn't like it he's going to fight it and try to find a way out of it. I also need to do a better job of makingnhim fight to stay in position. When someone would come talk sweet to him and take hold of his leash and tell him to come on, he lept up with joy and tagged right along. Every single time, again and again. We never did get to a point this weekend where he'd go no, my job is to stay right here.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for explaining. Sounds like a challenging process.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

HI Jodie!!! :wavey:

Your seminar sounds very interesting and helpful. Congrats on good sessions. I am actually starting to understand all this, aren't you proud of me?  I am actually learning this obedience stuff. 

I was told in my last lesson, I need to invest in articles and gloves so we can start the training. I was trying to visualize the foot pivot.  However I still struggle with the about turn. Footwork and me well we don't get along. I can't chew gum and walk down the street. LOL :bowl:  

When we worked the broad jump with Gabby the last time, I didn't like where she landed (shallow) either. My trainer loved her approach. I had set her at 10' instead of 12' as I always do. Now reading your post, I think I will set her again at 12' and see if that improves. She has marks on the floor, I picked the wrong one as 12' was covered and I didn't catch that. The extra two feet will not effect Gabby's approach I don't think. I think she will adjust her stride flawlessly (something agility dogs do well) and make a smooth jump still. With Gabby we need to condition her to make an nice arc after the jump too. She doesn't cut the jump but turns fast on the landing. It could lead to cutting the jump but we still want her to make a smoother turn back. We put a wooden folding measuring stick to encourage her to go around and turn back. 

I have been lurking :curtain:, just not had time to get on and post much. When I get home I am rarely on the computer. Work I just can't anymore, too busy. Just don't want you to think I am not here. It's late now and I should be in bed. I was doing agility and obedience trial entries and thought I would say hi. 

Ann


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Good to hear from you Ann!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I wish Linda was around me and I'd go home from school in a heart beat!  I need to work on our re-training the heeling stuff. We'd have better scores if it wasn't for our heeling train wreck!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If I move to Madison I'd only be six hours from Linda. :

Linda also told me not to do agility with Flip. Well, she didn't actually say that, she said SHE wouldn't do it with him. But since I do whatever she says it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did she give a reason why?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Did she give a reason why?


SHe said he's the type of dog to be very likely to injure himself.


----------

